# How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I offer them the option to request another ride. If they decline, I inform them that I will do no more than 8 over.

Every cop I talk to about speeding , they say 9 your fine and 10 your mine. So 15 years of driving, that unwritten rule has served me well.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I ask when they will pay for my ticket the moment I get pulled over for speeding on their behalf.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I usually drive fast, so most pax request that I slow down. However, if one request that I speed, I would do so by taking into account the usual common sense precautions.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Whats your rating like out of curiosity?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Whats your rating like out of curiosity?


4.96 from 1738 rides (only 721 rated)


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

"no"


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Stop the car and tell them to request another ride.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Request "$500 cash deposit up front, to be returned upon completion of an uneventful ride". They will decline, at which point you will inform them that you will not excessively exceed the speed limit. (I have never given someone the option to request another Uber because they are usually already in my car.)


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I say "Oh no!!! I'll get you there asap!!!" Then I go the speed limit like I always do. 

Every so often I'll speed up a bit to pass someone, to make it feel like I'm doing my best. 

Then as I'm approaching I'll say "Wow that wasn't too bad I got you here before the GPS estimated!" Whether it's true or not doesn't matter, creating an illusion and final impressions is all that matters. 

Works for me everytime. Ill even get a big thank you, tip, 5* all that. Why create a hostile situation with someone who is already agitated and in a panic? Just be chill and get on your way.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> I say "Oh no!!! I'll get you there asap!!!" Then I go the speed limit like I always do.
> 
> Every so often I'll speed up a bit to pass someone, to make it feel like I'm doing my best.
> 
> ...


That's a very good customer service approach. I just can't bring myself to blatantly lie. Sometimes I just say "we'll do the best we can!". One time afterwards I got a 5* comment "Made the flight.". That was awesome.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well with uber you lose,

Speed and risk getting a ticket,

Or don't speed and get a 1*


In a taxi... well...

Too bad so sad we get there when we get there.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I require them to bring a child seatless with them or the deal’s off


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've done about 2,200 rides and I've never had a pax ask me to speed up or to slow down.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

The police writing a speeding ticket will negate and speeding advantage.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

"I will try my very best... 
The GPS says this... I'm sure we can beat it."
After that I just drive how I normally would and what mood I'm in at the time.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

They're adults. It's their own damn fault they're late. And they think it's ok to ask us to put our butts on the line to save theirs? Too bad. We don't walk into their work and ask them to do something illegal, why do they think it's ok to do it to us?


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

45 years driving, 43 of that I have had a CDL, over 12m miles on the books when I drove the big ones. No Tickets, no At-Fault accidents. I think we will get to the destination just fine.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I treat it like a rhetorical question, but I do give them the courtesy of a response such as when they say, "I'm running late because of blah blah blah." I reply "Yes Sir or Maam" and be done. The only thing I do is accelerate more quickly and slam on brakes more harshly to give the impression I am doing something but don't speed or run through red lights.

The last guy that asked me to "step on it" was late to work because he had been out drinking all night. He reeked of alcohol and that stench of the 'morning after' was horrific. And of course they are the 'never tippers'


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I offer them the option to request another ride. If they decline, I inform them that I will do no more than 8 over.
> 
> Every cop I talk to about speeding , they say say 9 your fine and 10 your mine. So 15 years of driving, that unwritten rule has served me well.


It depends on where you are. In a lot of places it's "Give 7, take 8." In a few places, they will write you for 1-2 mph over -- especially in a school zone. It also depends a LOT on whether you live there or are visiting.

What I've found, though, is most people who are late are late during rush hour. And that's a really easy answer for me: "I'll get you there as quickly as I can, but it IS rush hour and I don't have any control over the traffic."

Then I drive as I always do.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Drive EXACTLY the speed limit. 3 second stops at every stop sign. Stay in one lane, even if it's the slowest. Stop for every orange light.



rickasmith98 said:


> I treat it like a rhetorical question, but I do give them the courtesy of a response such as when they say, "I'm running late because of blah blah blah." I reply "Yes Sir or Maam" and be done. The only thing I do is accelerate more quickly and slam on brakes more harshly to give the impression I am doing something but don't speed or run through red lights.
> 
> The last guy that asked me to "step on it" was late to work because he had been out drinking all night. He reeked of alcohol and that stench of the 'morning after' was horrific. And of course they are the 'never tippers'


So you cause more wear and tear on your car for an "impression "?



Grahamcracker said:


> I offer them the option to request another ride. If they decline, I inform them that I will do no more than 8 over.
> 
> Every cop I talk to about speeding , they say say 9 your fine and 10 your mine. So 15 years of driving, that unwritten rule has served me well.


You don't drive in my town, clearly.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I laugh. Hard.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


If your car is able, change the digital display from MPH to KPH. "MAN WE ARE FLYING!"

You have a couple options.

1) "Nah"
2) "What's in it for me?" (hold hand up and rub fingers for cash)
3) "No English"


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

i drive fast as shit on certain conditions. night time clear roads only. if someone requests i go 10 over. only had 1 person ask to slow down she was hungover


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I do about 75 mph on the freeway and about 5 mph over the speed limit on surface streets. Never had a problem.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Drive EXACTLY the speed limit. 3 second stops at every stop sign. Stay in one lane, even if it's the slowest. Stop for every orange light.
> 
> So you cause more wear and tear on your car for an "impression "?
> 
> You don't drive in my town, clearly.


In my hometown anything over 3mph is ticket.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I offer them the option to request another ride. If they decline, I inform them that I will do no more than 8 over.
> 
> Every cop I talk to about speeding , they say say 9 your fine and 10 your mine. So 15 years of driving, that unwritten rule has served me well.


No speeding tickets in 15 years?



the ferryman said:


> I require them to bring a child seatless with them or the deal's off


And a red cup full to the brim with their favorite alcoholic beverage


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't. Not putting my safety and driving record at risk because of their lack of planning.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> No speeding tickets in 15 years?


I didn't say that. My last speeding ticket was 8 years ago for 14 over.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I put the car in SPORT mode. 

We're not going any faster but it feels very exciting.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I didn't say that. My last speeding ticket was 8 years ago for 14 over.


I was asking? Even 8 years is really good. I changed up my driving style about 3 years ago because I was tired of paying for tickets and more expensive insurance. I used to drive very impatient but I learned that all it was doing was stressing me out more for no reason. Haven't had a ticket in 3 years and I don't stress out when I drive.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

I tell them in the movies they pass up a C note and say step on it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Speedometer have a margin of error of 2mph, give or take. This means, in one possible scenario, that your speedometer may read 55 but you're really going 57, and the cop you just passed with the radar detector had it read 59. That's why most towns/counties/states will give you the benefit up to THE Cop's determination of 5 mph over. Otherwise, it's just too easy for the driver to beat in court. Others focus on out of staters to not fight it and just pay.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> I tell them in the movies they pass up a C note and say step on it.


Thought about that but c note doesn't cover ticket cost, raised insurance and days off of work going back and forth to court.

Also you will get kicked off of uber lyft for tickets.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Any time someone asks me this I usually reply with " I will do everything I can to get you there in a timely manner, but I am not going to risk my safety or getting a ticket because you are running late."


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> In my hometown anything over 3mph is ticket.


OH?

It is the whole state man. 
It slows down like everyone steps on their breaks on entering. On exit it is acceleration competition. It adds close to 1h for my trips to NC.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Sounds like a personal problem to me. Maybe you should have left earlier.

Or.......if the surge is high/large tip up front...

Hang on...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

grabby said:


> 45 years driving, 43 of that I have had a CDL, over 12m miles on the books when I drove the big ones. No Tickets, no At-Fault accidents. I think we will get to the destination just fine.


You prolly had a few...

heart stopping moments...

That seem to move in slow motion...

And when its over...

All you can think...

Is @&#[email protected]&ck...8>)

Rakos


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Thought about that but c note doesn't cover ticket cost, raised insurance and days off of work going back and forth to court.
> 
> Also you will get kicked off of uber lyft for tickets.


What Uber Lyft rider is going to pass up a C note. It shuts them up.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I tell them I will drive as fast as possible.
Then drive like I normally drive.
Without driving faster than that. At all.
They don't know me. I could drive 5 under speed limit always. 
So 5 over speed limit may be my 'speeding' .. not my fault they are late.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

grabby said:


> 45 years driving, 43 of that I have had a CDL, over 12m miles on the books when I drove the big ones. No Tickets, no At-Fault accidents. I think we will get to the destination just fine.


Omg!!! 12 million miles??!!

Different cities/states or all in the same state? Trucking or mainly taxis? Do you have a favorite pastime or books on tape that you listened to?

I bet you have some good stories.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Just had a guy today, barely spoke any English and was freaking out so hard..as soon as he got in he said a bunch of stuff in Spanish then late very late! And was just in full meltdown mode. 

I was all... no worries I'll get you there let's go. His phone keeps buzzing and ringing and he's all no no no... wouldn't reply and just freaking. I got him to calm down, he said I'm very nice and very calm. Showed me a flyer on his phone for some political event, pointed to himself and said.. photographer. Turns out the event had started almost half an hour prior. 

I didn't speed... just kept him updated on time and kept telling him to breathe. He was like I'm so late but now I'm calm. I was like yeah you're already late...relax! Enjoy the ride! And cracked him up with some of my horrible Spanish. When we pulled up there were a coupe of very angry looking guys waiting for him. He told me thank you and dashed out. 

14 rides today and he's the only one who tipped me. Moral of the story is... you don't have to rush, speed, whatever. It's not about the situation you're in but how you handle it.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> What Uber Lyft rider is going to pass up a C note. It shuts them up.


Will take the c note and continue to do the speed limit.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I say, "I will do the best I can." I normally speed a bit when not driving Uber and follow speed limits more when I do. If they ask, I will drive a little bit like my normal drive habits. My rule especially on expressways is to never be the fastest car on the road.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Drive extra slow


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Omg!!! 12 million miles??!!
> Different cities/states or all in the same state? Trucking or mainly taxis? Do you have a favorite pastime or books on tape that you listened to?
> I bet you have some good stories.


12m is is not all that much really, I pulled vans and reefers between the central states and the eastern states, all of them. Pulled some doubles for a short while, but I did not like that too much.

Maybe the newer younger truckers would have to really push it with the way hours and logs are managed electronically now, but still do-able.

During *most* of the time I did this, Books on CD was not available yet, and no SAT Radio, it was CB, Cassette, and radio, but very few trucks had a Cassette player.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

What is this word you speak of, _speeding? _In L.A. we have speed limits, but with traffic, well...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I say "I can't speed, I have a warrant out for my arrest".


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I tell them no. Rate them one star. And report them immediately. It's that simple.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time and $0.09 a min

I always drive 10 mph over the limit anyway


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


"I can go the speed limit or you can choose any speed you like below it"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I usually go 4 mph over....if I feel safe and the customer doesn't seem the type to complain and say I was speeding. For someone I like and where I feel safe doing it I might go 7 over but I know I am risking a ticket and will rarely do this unless on the interstate with lots of other cars doing it.

One way to diffuse it is to inform the passenger that "Uber monitors my speed at all times" (which is true) and "I could get in trouble with Uber if I speed" (which is also technically true).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Challenge accepted.... then my goal become to terrify them into a cleaning fee.


----------



## PapaPaul (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is my secret recipe: Give the impression that you're driving fast by more rapid than usual acceleration and swifter direction changes. Before starting trip ask them explicitly to buckle up. Makes it seem like you're about to floor it so much that they have to be secured in. Make it look like and feel like you're driving fast. You also have to manage their mind by keeping their attention busy with something ie. conversation or talk.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Speeding requires a non-refundable $200 cash deposit and is subject to the capabilities of the 3-cylinder, 76hp vehicle you are currently in.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

grabby said:


> 12m is is not all that much really, I pulled vans and reefers between the central states and the eastern states, all of them. Pulled some doubles for a short while, but I did not like that too much.
> 
> Maybe the newer younger truckers would have to really push it with the way hours and logs are managed electronically now, but still do-able.
> 
> During *most* of the time I did this, Books on CD was not available yet, and no SAT Radio, it was CB, Cassette, and radio, but very few trucks had a Cassette player.


Wow! 12M miles in 43 years is huge! You would have to drive 15 hours a day averaging 50 miles an hour, every single day for 43 years....NO DAYS OFF! That's a lot of traveling!



Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


"Put Your helmet on!"


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...no."


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Drive normal...which is I normally am speeding.... Sooooooo


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Wow! 12M miles in 43 years is huge! You would have to drive 15 hours a day averaging 50 miles an hour, every single day for 43 years....NO DAYS OFF! That's a lot of traveling! "Put Your helmet on!"


Much of the time I was driving the speed limit was a LOT higher, and I did so

Today, running 3,000 miles a week is a large number for a driver with the lower speeds and shorter hours, 20 years ago 5,000 a week was do-able, but no more


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I just don't speed with passengers in the car. I mean it's a huge hassle to have points on your record, I did that as a kid. To be honest with you after dealing with the general public for years at various different jobs, I treat you as I would anyone else. If you want to press it with me when I say ." No I can't afford a ticket." Push push and push, and piss me off and I'll just be honest and blunt with you. So here's what to say when someone doesn't understand.

*Passenger:* " I'm running late, could you go faster I have to be there soon, it's important."
*Driver:*" I'm sorry the speed limit is ( posted speed limit) I can't afford a speeding ticket, we'll be there as soon as possible."
*Passenger:* " Look I need to be at ( destination) now and I need you to step on it. I'll give you a big tip if you get me there as quickly as you can."
*Driver:*" I'm sorry but your lack of planning today isn't my fault, and I'm not getting a ticket because you are running late. Next time schedule your ride so you have enough time to get to your destination better."

This should end it.

Now hypothetically if you push me past this I may grant you your special wish and show you how well I do drive at high speeds. So be really careful what you ask for, because you will get there alive (probably). You might just crap your pants and piss yourself on the way there. Like it says; " You did say faster, lets see how fast she goes." So be careful what you wish for you might just get it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Well I just don't speed with passengers in the car. I mean it's a huge hassle to have points on your record, I did that as a kid. To be honest with you after dealing with the general public for years at various different jobs, I treat you as I would anyone else. If you want to press it with me when I say ." No I can't afford a ticket." Push push and push, and piss me off and I'll just be honest and blunt with you. So here's what to say when someone doesn't understand.
> 
> *Passenger:* " I'm running late, could you go faster I have to be there soon, it's important."
> *Driver:*" I'm sorry the speed limit is ( posted speed limit) I can't afford a speeding ticket, we'll be there as soon as possible."
> ...


That's how i handle it in a taxi. (there's very little chance of getting tipped)

With uber? Enjoy your 1 star, tip? HAHAHHA! yeah right..

not much else you can do but pray they don't falsely report you for something.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

If I like them, I'll speed up. If I don't like them, I'll shame them by making a story up about how someone in my family was killed by a wreckless driver.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I turn my head around and give them the "I must break you" look.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I say no. If they freak out, they get out and I report them. Not going to get a ticket for a pax.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Only had them say they were running late never asked to speed. But when they are late I usually drive a bit over the speed limit and if it's to the airport on the interstate I usually will push it a bit but never more than 9 mph over.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I can tell an UberX/Lyft customer:

"Does the METRObus go fast? ....No? ...........considering that Uber/Lyft is paying me METRObus rates, I guess that I can drive just as fast as the METRObus moves."



backcountryrez said:


> I ask when they will pay for my ticket the moment I get pulled over for speeding on their behalf.


What about the points and insurance surcharge?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well with uber you lose, Speed and risk getting a ticket, Or don't speed and get a 1* In a taxi... well... Too bad so sad we get there when we get there.


I have had to tell more than one cab customer that even if they volunteer to pay my summons, they can not take the points for me. Points and summonses jeopardise our hack licences at renewal time, if not sooner. I tell them that I am not going to be put out of business for their sake.



keb said:


> The police writing a speeding ticket will negate and speeding advantage.


When you go into the road at National Airport, here, it is a long, looping road with a twenty-five MPH/forty KpH speed limit. The police are almost always there with a radar gun. I have had more than one person in the back seat of either the cab or the Uber car who wanted to be on that Eastern Shuttle that left one hour past, caterwaul about my slowing to the speed limit. I tell him that if the police pull me over for speeding, _*I can GUARANTEE that he will miss that aeroplane*_. I tell him that there is NOTHING that a WMAA Police likes better than a for-hire vehicle with a passenger who is about to miss an aeroplane. The police will take his *S*weet *F*anny *A*dams time writing that summons.



rickasmith98 said:


> The last guy that asked me to "step on it" was late to work because he had been out drinking all night. And of course they are the * 'never tippers'*


 (emphasis added)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have told more than one person that even if he were to tip me well, it would not make up for the fine, points and insurance surcharge. I then add that people who make requests like the one that he just made almost never tip, and if they do, it is thirty or fifty cents. ....................not enough and not sorry................



JimKE said:


> it IS rush hour and I don't have any control over the traffic."


^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have reminded more than one person that it is rush hour. I did not put the traffic there. Yes, I know how to get around and stay away from the worst traffic, but, at some point, we are going to be in traffic because it is rush hour. This goes double for those who want to go to Dulles or National Airports or anywhere in Virginia. I have had to remind more than one person that there are only so many places that I can cross the river.



corniilius said:


> I don't. Not putting my safety and driving record at risk because of their lack of planning.


I have known more than one cab driver who has put a big sign in his cab that reads "Lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine."



El Janitor said:


> *points on your record*
> 
> Push push and push, and piss me off and I'll just be honest and blunt with you.
> 
> *Passenger:* "I'll give you a big tip"


 (emphasis added)

The lack of planning customers never understand that even if they were to pay the summons, they can not take the points for you.

If they push me, I tell them that if they keep it up, I am going to give them the opportunity to get to their destination by some means other than the one that I can provide. Another thing that I will do when they announce that they are tardy is ask where they are going and when they must be there. Usually, they tell me. I then draw on my experience and let them know that: a) I can make it, easily; b) I can make it, but with little to spare; c) they are pushing it and might be a few minutes late or d) there is no way that I can make it. If they want me to take them anyhow, I let them know up front that it is not my fault if they do not make it.

Despite that, I have had more than one customer tell me mid-trip that it is my fault that he is not going to make it. At that point, I stop the car and ask him does he want to keep quiet and admit that the lack of planning is his fault, entirely, thus it is his fault that he did not make it or does he want to get out and walk or take the METRObus? I have put one or two out at a bus stop.

I have told more than one of those who promise me an "big" tip that bitter experience has taught me that people who make such promises define "big" as anything from zero to fifty cents.

The other variant of that one is "I'll take care of you when we get there". You get there to time, they pay a flat fare and start to get out, You ask what happened to the "care taking".

"I paid the fare, didn't I? I took care of you."

OH, I SEE, if you had missed that train, you were not going to pay me AT ALL?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's how i handle it in a taxi. (there's very little chance of getting tipped)
> With uber? Enjoy your 1 star, tip? HAHAHHA! yeah right..


Our long and bitter experience has demonstrated to us that people like this rarely tip. If they do, it is thirty to fifty cents. Uber of course, they never tip, even if they would tip a cab driver thirty to fifty cents.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

One star rating for the passenger.


----------



## Rahlo (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree that I'll speed. Then I drive normal speed. Then I hand out a 1 star bonus for asking. Arrogant twerps.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

I kin’a make laughter out of it & say.....nah nah nah....we not gonna go there. You know you were late when you requested the ride. 
(knock on wood) my approach has worked well for me because it’s said without snark. 
By the time we’ve finished talking & arrive at destination, they’re relaxed & have accepted I did my best within my limitations & gave me a tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"gtfo"


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Our long and bitter experience has demonstrated to us that people like this rarely tip. If they do, it is thirty to fifty cents. Uber of course, they never tip, even if they would tip a cab driver thirty to fifty cents.


so... just guessing. The 30-50c is just rounding it up to the nearest dollar right?

I get lot's of 40-60 cent tips that is just rounding up the bill LOL.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

I say "OK" and drive my normal speed.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

grabby said:


> Much of the time I was driving the speed limit was a LOT higher, and I did so
> 
> Today, running 3,000 miles a week is a large number for a driver with the lower speeds and shorter hours, 20 years ago 5,000 a week was do-able, but no more


We also ran multiple books back then. Well you know some did at least.. with ELOGS guys are going to have a rough go of it on the longer runs.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can tell an UberX/Lyft customer:
> 
> "Does the METRObus go fast? ....No? ...........considering that Uber/Lyft is paying me METRObus rates, I guess that I can drive just as fast as the METRObus moves."
> 
> ...


So true

With Uber/Lyft a passenger will lie and say you touched them or something and you'll get fired because you refused to speed. I know there's things we can do, like cancel the ride etc... But eventually the cancels etc add up because stuff like this happens all the time.

Seems like they would've figured solutions to this by now. Clearly the people in the offices have never been drivers and could get a rat's azz about the drivers.

The pennies we get vs the stress, aggravation and risk is beneath not worth it.



stevedmc said:


> One star rating for the passenger.


What does 1 star get you besides a revenge rating? With Lyft especially.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> What does 1 star get you besides a revenge rating? With Lyft especially.


Not matched with them again.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

I normally drive faster enroute, and as smooth as possible with passengers.
In the bay area traffic limits my speed, so I tell them the GPS ETA and say I'll
do my best. I have found that speeding and driving Less safe will only change my
ETA by less than 5 minutes. It's amazing how accurate the ETA is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> so... just guessing. The 30-50c is just rounding it up to the nearest dollar right?
> I get lot's of 40-60 cent tips that is just rounding up the bill LOL.


Often, but not always.

Back many years, in the Zone Days, when I first got my Hack Face in the Capital of Your Nation, we used to have the "quarterbacks". A two zone ride was $2,45. They used to hand you three singles and say "Give me a quarter back". Some of the two zone trips were quite long. They could have done better than thirty cents.

Still, to this day, as do you, I get a few of those less-than-a-dollar tips that are simply rounding up the change. Sometimes, if it is, say and eight dollar and change fare, they hand me the ten and say just to give them the single; they do not want the silver.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I once had some ******ed over entitled millennial tell his friends that if he offered me a hundred bucks I would probably go a hundred miles an hour. I looked at him like the idiot that he was and told him that's not going to happen and laughed.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

" Sorry, my insurance tracks my speed. "


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Often, but not always.
> 
> Back many years, in the Zone Days, when I first got my Hack Face in the Capital of Your Nation, we used to have the "quarterbacks". A two zone ride was $2,45. They used to hand you three singles and say "Give me a quarter back". Some of the two zone trips were quite long. They could have done better than thirty cents.
> 
> Still, to this day, as do you, I get a few of those less-than-a-dollar tips that are simply rounding up the change. Sometimes, if it is, say and eight dollar and change fare, they hand me the ten and say just to give them the single; they do not want the silver.


This will amount to most of my *tips* in the hood. it pretty much always has.

But the hood is still worth working because no tips in the hood is better than no trips at disney.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> But the hood is still worth working because no tips in the hood is better than no t*r*ips at disney.


 (emphasis added)

No tips beat no t*r*ips all day; every day. Since Uber added the tip function across the board, it eliminated the default twenty per-cent setting on Uber Taxi. Now, just as on any other level of Uber, the customer must tip when he rates you. Since most customers still do not rate, the tips on Uber Taxi have gone into the toilet. Still, it is better to have the Uber Taxi trips than to have no Uber Taxi.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I ask when they will pay for my ticket the moment I get pulled over for speeding on their behalf.


thats dumb...they say sure ill pay


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Just hand the PAX one of these while you are driving >> https://www.walmart.com/ip/ACTION-M...2428&wl11=online&wl12=156232775&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Fake it they don't pay that much attention to your speed...lol. Accelerate a little faster Switch lanes a little more frequently..lol.



grabby said:


> Just hand the PAX one of these while you are driving >> https://www.walmart.com/ip/ACTION-M...2428&wl11=online&wl12=156232775&wl13=&veh=sem


Lmao


----------



## KennyB619 (Nov 14, 2017)

I actually had an on-air personality running late after taking his sweet time at the Four Seasons Beverly Hills with a lady friend. He had Waze going, contradicting my every turn, *****ing all the way. Unfortunately, I learned my lesson half way through the ride, but that story remains with me. He got out two blocks away from Staples Center because we were stopped dead in traffic and hoofed the rest of the way.

I *MAY* have gotten him there on time, but he was TV not radio so I have no idea. _And at that point I really didn't care._ AMF.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


The tradition in the cab business is for the patron to drop a C-Note on the front passenger's seat and say "Step on it, Driver!"

Of course in the Uber business, the pax use more the stick as opposed to the carrot, and they just threaten to snitch on, or low-rate you, if you don't.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> No tips beat no t*r*ips all day; every day. Since Uber added the tip function across the board, it eliminated the default twenty per-cent setting on Uber Taxi. Now, just as on any other level of Uber, the customer must tip when he rates you. Since most customers still do not rate, the tips on Uber Taxi have gone into the toilet. Still, it is better to have the Uber Taxi trips than to have no Uber Taxi.


Sad. Uber lyft get away with murdering drivers because of this attitude.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> OH?
> 
> It is the whole state man.
> It slows down like everyone steps on their breaks on entering. On exit it is acceleration competition. It adds close to 1h for my trips to NC.


meanwhile here the cops let the semi-trucks max out their governors at 62-64 in the 55's and 60's zones with no problem, and let the cars do 83 in the 70. The cops usually are doing about 5 over themselves, and not pulling over people who are passing them (as long as they do it slowly) I'll do 9 over on the interstate 5 over on main streets and zero over in residential zones, unless waze says their is a cop around then its zero over, even though the cops let us push it. I call that my margin of error  unless the cops is driving in traffic, then i'll speed as much as the cop is. I drive a stick so if the pax says punch it I will be a little sportier with my shifting and give them a more 'fun' ride but basically drive the same speed I would anyways. If they are drunk, seems pissed of, or are 'businessy' I drive slower.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> I say "Oh no!!! I'll get you there asap!!!" Then I go the speed limit like I always do. Why create a hostile situation with someone who is already agitated and in a panic? Just be chill and get on your way.


Yep this is what I do. Not gonna risk everything just so they get there half a minute sooner. screw em



El Janitor said:


> *Passenger:* " Look I need to be at ( destination) now and I need you to step on it. I'll give you a big tip if you get me there as quickly as you can."


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/2106ac21-ee1b-4d7f-9bfd-cd9bb0626c89


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

In my yellow pissmobile I ask them how big the tip is gonna be, if like the amount I’ll go faster, we rarely get pulled over in Miami but of course there are some areas that I never go over the speed limit.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I always tell them that this job doesn't pay enough to cover speeding tickets, and offer to let them find another driver.


----------



## uber>54 (Oct 6, 2017)

Mention to them that if you get a ticket they will be sitting for an hour with you well the officer writes the ticket and they be even later.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> I ask when they will pay for my ticket the moment I get pulled over for speeding on their behalf.


Its not even about the ticket though. I have heard of drivers being denied for Lyft because they had 3 traffic tickets on their record in 2 years. Why they hell would I risk my source of income for them? We all know Uber and Lyft do background checks every once in a while. Would they be willing to pay my average yearly earnings with Uber in addition to my ticket?

I had one guy who wouldn't shut up so I started to take the next exit and told him he can wait for another Uber. He realized this would of made him more late so he apologized and we kept going. I sent an email to Uber later telling them how he made me feel unsafe.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Sometimes you get lucky, and the rider will text ahead that they're running a little late etc etc. In which case you cancel on their ass right then.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have a formula that has helped me avoid speeding tickets for over 20 years. I drive faster than the speed limit, but I always make sure there are cars moving faster than me. When a pax asks me to rush, I don't change this formula. I tell them the ETA from the GPS and tell them I will do the best I can to get them there sooner, traffic and laws permitting.


What I will do is switch lanes to pass slower cars a bit more often then I normally world. And when I do I give the engine a little rev to make the pax think I am speeding to get a head of the traffic. If traffic is heavier, I will also make exaggerated movements with my head to made them think I am checking my the other lanes for an expected break where I can change lanes and floor it (which I never actually do). That’s it.


99% of the time this pleases the pax and I get a thank you afterwards (and a sometimes a tip). The only time this didn’t work was when this woman actually told me to run red lights. I laughed at her and drove as normal.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> I have a formula that has helped me avoid speeding tickets for over 20 years. I drive faster than the speed limit, but I always make sure there are cars moving faster than me. When a pax asks me to rush, I don't change this formula. I tell them the ETA from the GPS and tell them I will do the best I can to get them there sooner, traffic and laws permitting.
> 
> What I will do is switch lanes to pass slower cars a bit more often then I normally world. And when I do I give the engine a little rev to make the pax think I am speeding to get a head of the traffic. If traffic is heavier, I will also make exaggerated movements with my head to made them think I am checking my the other lanes for an expected break where I can change lanes and floor it (which I never actually do). That's it.
> 
> 99% of the time this pleases the pax and I get a thank you afterwards (and a sometimes a tip). The only time this didn't work was when this woman actually told me to run red lights. I laughed at her and drove as normal.


Lol, so you put more wear and tear on your engine by revving it for maybe a couple dollars tip. Cool.

Anyhow, the funny thing is, even if you go 20mph past the speed limit, your not going to to see that much improvement. Maybe a minute or two. The only time it would make a huge difference would be if the trip is an hour or longer to begin with.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't have to deal with strangers and all the bull from pax that you TNC drivers do, so my experience is a bit different.

In my 32+ years as a corporate executive security driver, I had three CEO's I worked for full time. The first one told me he had asked the hiring folks for a "young, fast driver." ( I had a pre-hire road test with a company VP.) The boss was a fast driver himself, and had as his personal car an Aston Martin DB5. On top of that, as a young man he had campaigned a Cadillac powered Allard. (Many of you may not be familiar with those cars; just think "very fast ") For over 17 years I was "under the gun" whenever he was in the car. However, he didn't blame me for traffic or the fact that he got a late start. He just expected me to monitor traffic and pick the fastest route for the day and hour. This was in the days before GPS. All we had was radio reports and Sigalerts. I got one speeding ticket while driving him, for 35 in a 25, early in the morning on Sunset Blvd in W. Hollywood. That was in 1986, and my last citation.

My next boss at that company told me on the first day that he was not usually in a hurry, and made it a point to allow ample time whenever possible. We agreed then that I would give him a smooth, comfortable ride, allowing him to read in the backseat, and he would let me know if he was ever in a hurry. That happened maybe a dozen times over the next 11 years. Now retired, he is my best private client, and he's never in a hurry.

My clients are mostly older folks, happy with a smooth, safe ride. I don't think I would like dealing dealing with the pax as you guys and gals do. I like the way most of you handle this particular problem, by offering a polite response and driving as you normally would. It's your car, your license, and your money going for any fines to be paid.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Lol, so you put more wear and tear on your engine by revving it for maybe a couple dollars tip. Cool.


Well I don't really gun it. When passing a car, I will just do it with a little bit more authority then I normally would. Nothing hard, just to give pax the impression that I'm rushing when I am really driving as I usually do.

I'm not worried too much about wear and tear. I don't push too hard, and pax asking me to rush happens so infrequently (about a handful of times in the 2 1/2 years I've been doing this), I think my car can handle it.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

Nope. I don't mind being given alternate routes by passengers, but they aren't going to tell me how I should drive.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> No tips beat no t*r*ips all day; every day. Since Uber added the tip function across the board, it eliminated the default twenty per-cent setting on Uber Taxi. Now, just as on any other level of Uber, the customer must tip when he rates you. Since most customers still do not rate, the tips on Uber Taxi have gone into the toilet. Still, it is better to have the Uber Taxi trips than to have no Uber Taxi.


God forbid uber could have gone the other way and made the same settings available for regular uber.

I didn't realize they did that. Assholes.


----------



## exuberx (Dec 11, 2017)

I simply tell them I will get you there as fast and safely as i can But safety comes first


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Pull over kick them out out.... Now you're really going to be late


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I've only had one lady who was late for a train. I told her GPS said 8:55 arrival, she was "I NEEDS TO BEES THERE BYS 8:45!"
I patiently explained how we had 15 miles to go and it since it was already 8:43, I would need to throw the flux capacitor switch to get the mph to 450, not accounting for a few turns and stoplights. of course. I pressed the "Power" button on my prius and jumped it up a few mph and that quieted her for a little bit until she saw cars in the lanes outside my turn lane whizzing along. "YO hood hoopty need anoe capfassiter fo real". Dis is sum BULLshiz"
I got her there At 8:55, doing no faster than 65 on the lower end of the interstate where it was 55.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> I ask when they will pay for my ticket the moment I get pulled over for speeding on their behalf.


File that under "I'll TIP ON THE APP!"


----------



## Charles Harper (Dec 16, 2017)

I tell them im not doing that.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Get out.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I ask when they will pay for my ticket the moment I get pulled over for speeding on their behalf.


What about the points on your license? Maybe they'll get transferred to the paxhole's if he has a license


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Cndragon said:


> I say "Oh no!!! I'll get you there asap!!!" Then I go the speed limit like I always do.
> 
> Every so often I'll speed up a bit to pass someone, to make it feel like I'm doing my best.
> 
> ...


Now this person knows their shit!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Anxious rider. "Hey man! Can you drive any faster?"

Me. "No man. I'm already peddling as fast I can!!"


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I always try to get them there as fast as possible.

But whatever you do ---- don't break a traffic law --- they won't pay your ticket or give a shit


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Kick the no good son of a *****es out


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

"
I SHOULD HAVE RECEIVED A CANCELLATION FEE FOR THIS TRIP
Friday, December 15, 2017 at 0:01:10 AM · uberX

Hi Wingdog,

We are sorry for the confusion caused here.

We're sorry to hear you received a citation. Drivers must follow the rules of the road as well as applicable traffic laws. You are responsible for resolving any incident that results from these violations, as we cannot assist with the payment of fees associated with moving or parking violations for your vehicle."

I don't know what it has to do with the cancellation fee I should have received, but it is applicable to this thread.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

"The failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part."


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I tell them that they should have called a cab


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Lol, so you put more wear and tear on your engine by revving it for maybe a couple dollars tip. Cool.
> 
> Anyhow, the funny thing is, even if you go 20mph past the speed limit, your not going to to see that much improvement. Maybe a minute or two. The only time it would make a huge difference would be if the trip is an hour or longer to begin with.


Not to mention that it is not unheard of for the same Pax who asks you to speed to then later report you for it.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I've driven a truck over the road too. This is insane BS. 12 MILLION divide by 45, divide by 365. So he drive 730 miles every day for 45 years. Never a day off? Never went home? Never had maintenance or bought a new truck? Right, was this after you retired from seal team six? Prior to the third Nobel prize?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


I tell the pax that speeding in my car is unsafe because my brake pads are gone. 



grabby said:


> 45 years driving, 43 of that I have had a CDL, over 12m miles on the books when I drove the big ones.


B.S.!! 43 years of driving a commercial rig full time might net you 4 or maybe 5 million miles.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I handle it the same way the way I handle when they want to stuff 5-6 people into my X car.

Sure, No problem. Give me $500 up front. if we don't get caught, I give you back $400. If we get caught, than that $500 goes to pay my fines.

Amazing how they never seem to ask me to speed after that.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

tell them it violates ubers TOS they signed.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> tell them it violates ubers TOS they signed.....


Oh yea, sure .... pax will be shakin' in their boots.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh yea, sure .... pax will be shakin' in their boots.


it will if you file a safe rider report they can get kicked off uber and have to pay 3 bucks a mile again, or use lyft lol


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

I will require a $2,000 non-refundable deposit to cover the cost of the ticket as well as my increased insurance premiums... but usually I'm speeding anyways, so usually they get there before the GPS ETA.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I tell the to relax and deal with it. If that does not work I drive really slow. And last I say get out.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

I speed all the time no matter what 

If pax rats, I tell them they wanted me to drive fast and I refused this why the bad report 


Just kidding


----------



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

I tell them to buckle up and hold the hand rail!


----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

Got this one the other day... cancel.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I say ‘alright buckle up!! I saw this in a cartoon once’


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I ask. 'Do want the regular speed or the GTA speed". Then I keep it under the 10mph rule


----------



## HappyUberDriver (Dec 21, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you handle pax who want you to speed because they're running late?


Never go above the speed limit for a rider. Speed of over 5 is more likely to kill driver in an accident.
This is how you solve the problem: tell the rider Uber has a record of our speed ( which is true ) and going above the limit is not good for uour Account. You tell them your Account can be deactivated and that safety is very important to Uber and it's community. 
If they insist, cancel the ride and report the rider right away to Uber. 
Whenever a rider asks me to violate driving or Uber law; I cancel trip and report to Uber. Uber is happy with that. Remember your rating is no longer greatly affected by one rider.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I generally send a quick text when I get a request, "request received, on my way, be there shortly". And if they respond with something like.. thanks, please hurry, I'll text that they request someone else. And that has happened about 4 times now.


----------

